# مشروع تقليد طائرة



## بدري علي (14 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم .......................................................................................


----------



## بدري علي (14 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 

ارجوا ان تغمرونا بتعليقاتكم................................................


----------



## بدري علي (14 أبريل 2009)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى.......................


----------



## بدري علي (14 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم...........................


----------



## بدري علي (14 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم......................


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (27 مايو 2009)

ماشاء الله أخي . . . 
شكل رائع بسيط و عمل متقن . . .


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (29 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم روحمة الله وبركاته 
ومشكور على هذه الصور
لكن ما هو البرنامج الذي تستخدمه في رسمها


----------



## بدري علي (1 يونيو 2009)

محمد الكحلوت قال:


> السلام عليكم روحمة الله وبركاته
> ومشكور على هذه الصور
> لكن ما هو البرنامج الذي تستخدمه في رسمها


 

السلام عليكم..............

شكرا للاخوة الكرام ...البرنامج اسمه (rhinoceros 3.o)


----------



## هدهدلبنان (2 يونيو 2009)

اخى الكريم ممكن الموقع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بدري علي (3 يونيو 2009)

هدهدلبنان قال:


> اخى الكريم ممكن الموقع وجزاك الله خيرا


 السلام عليكم

لم افهم ؟ ؟؟؟؟؟ ؟ موقع مادا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## هدهدلبنان (3 يونيو 2009)

بدري علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> لم افهم ؟ ؟؟؟؟؟ ؟ موقع مادا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


اعتزر المقصود البرنامج
ولقيته موجود
شكراً


----------



## بدري علي (3 يونيو 2009)

لا داعي للاعتدار......... على الرحب والسعة .....................


----------



## مختار الجزائري (8 يونيو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااا*


----------



## بدري علي (14 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم

وجزاك ..................خير الخير


----------



## دموع الرحيل (16 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير .........................


----------



## بدري علي (17 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم

وانت كدلك


----------



## سامح الفيومى (17 يونيو 2009)

شىء رائع ربنا يوفقك الى ما فيه الخير للامه


----------



## أمير صبحي (7 أغسطس 2009)

جميل جدا 

أحييك على إستخدام سماحيات الخطوط بهذه الدقة 

بوركت بعلمك وذادك الله منه


تحياتي لك


----------



## بدري علي (7 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم


بوركت أخي...............................................................................................................................
*وجزاك الله خيرااااااااااااا*​


----------



## dreams1804 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم

جزاك الله كل الخير*


----------



## nartop (16 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## بن عاطف (23 فبراير 2010)

ماشاء الله عليك بس اعتقد اذا ما كنت مخطئ ان زعانف الذيل اقرب الى الارض عن الحد المطلوب بحيث عند الاقلاع بشده يمكن تصطدم بالارض وقد اكون مخطئ والتجربه خير برهان


----------



## بدري علي (14 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
انت تعتقد و انا لا اعتقد لان هده الزاوية تقريبا 13 درجة ....... وعلى كل مشكور اخي بن عاطف


----------



## abqary (25 مارس 2010)

طائرة رائعة


----------



## بدري علي (26 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 

شكره لك اخي abqary 

وشكرا لك اخي بن عاطف


----------



## بدري علي (26 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 

وهده الاصل 
:10:


----------



## alshabhar (26 مارس 2010)

ألف شكر


----------

